# a few uro fishing pics



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

took a quick weeks vacation down to florida so here's a few pics

uro









another









still another









they were everywhere


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

spent hours catching them









not a bad way to waste a day









Got a few of these ? also,I thought it was some kind of tilapia,but the game warden insisted it was an acara.









got a few of these also - actually almost everytime I tried lures


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

can't forget my fishin partner

















and some new ohio residents


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

thats awesome


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

my GOD. The coloration on those uros is FANTASTIC. I've never seen uros that looked that good, ever. Wow.... Wild specimens definitely have an edge over aquarium-raised fish in some respects.








You totally kick ass and have a damned good preference when it comes to fish. How i wish I lived in florida now









Did you notice if their teeth seemed prominent or not?

I'd love to see more pics of them in the aquarium if you get a chance. If you could get any good side-shot photos of any one of them I'd beseech you to let me use it as an avatar!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Where in Florida did you find such a density?

They do have really nice color!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that must of been a fun time


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

you can catch uros by the hundred near Everglades city, you can even catch them in almost pure salt water, most of them though are in brackish water


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice







. i like the red one closest to the camera. i think he has alot of potential


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

Like armac said they're everywhere around everglades city.
I had the best luck on 41 close to Ochopee for the bigger ones.
Caught tons of them,actually just stopped takeing pics so I didn't put my fish slimed hands on my camera.



> Did you notice if their teeth seemed prominent or not?


YES







- if you noitce the one I took a pic holding I definately didn't hold it by the lips like I would a bass .
Big ones also don't stay in fish bags







next time it's rubbermaids for sure.



> If you could get any good side-shot photos of any one of them I'd beseech you to let me use it as an avatar!


I'll see what I can get,they're not real cooperative since they only been in my tank for about 2 days.


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

> I'd love to see more pics of them in the aquarium if you get a chance. If you could get any good side-shot photos of any one of them I'd beseech you to let me use it as an avatar!


Here's a few I snapped a few minutes ago - nothing real great though


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

THANK YOU







Saved those to my hard drive









damn I love uros


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Damn I need to go to Florida and fish again.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

awesome pics, did the aligator give you any trouble? seems odd to have a fishing partner that is crazy enough to bite the sh*t out of you before his first beer


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

it looks like you had a good time.
nice pics
dixon


----------



## thlegend (Apr 4, 2004)

when i was in hawaii i caught a mahi mahi it was sweet he was about 3 feet long 
and he is now stuffed on my wall n e 1 wanna see?


----------

